# Best Way To Hang Stuff Inside Tt?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Has anyone used those I think they are called monkey hangers? You 'poke' a hole any you twist in the hanger and it will hold like 50lbs? I just bought some from lowes and I'm just wondering if anyone has used them. I just want to hand a few things(nothing heavy at all) like pictures and stuff.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It would still swing when you drive unless you were planning on taking down.

The clock on the fifth wheels use a nice method. They are hung on a hook as would would in your house but they also have just under center on the back a piece of velcro, so it hangs on the hook but the velcro holds it tight to the wall.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Interesting concept, but I'm not sure you will have the space behind the walls for this to work. If you want to hang stuff, I'd use the 3M products that have the double sticky tape. They come with all types of single hooks...double hooks...etc.

Here is a picture of what your hooks look like when they are installed.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

n2striper said:


> Has anyone used those I think they are called monkey hangers? You 'poke' a hole any you twist in the hanger and it will hold like 50lbs? I just bought some from lowes and I'm just wondering if anyone has used them. I just want to hand a few things(nothing heavy at all) like pictures and stuff.


There called toggle bolts. The only problem is you will be stuck with a hole. I agree with john velcro would be best.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I installed 3 brushed stainless coat hooks with anchors in my 31RQS. They are a permanent mod. But they look very good.

Another consideration, that was mentioned I think is adhesive back velcro or some 3M Command Utensil hooks. they come usually white and work very well. If you have to remove them they have a tear strip that releases them without damage to the wall surface.

PS they match the nice white interior!

Eric


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have used 3M Command adhesive strips to hang pictures and they work great. If you ever decide to take the picture down the strip comes off the wall with no damage.

Here is a link 3M Command


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Another consideration, that was mentioned I think is adhesive back velcro or some 3M Command


I've used both; both work great.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3M Command !!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> 3M Command !!










X2


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We added a couple of the 3M command hooks (nickel finish) beside the rear door, works great for keys and rain coats. We also bought a cheap wall clock from Walmart and hung it on an inside wall w/ one of those plastic drywall anchors and screw w/ every intention of removing it while traveling. Of course we forgot and it was still hanging when we arrived. We have never removed the clock from the wall and it has never fallen. The velcro idea is great and I'll probably add it to the back of the clock since I'm sure it will fall now for sure if I don't.
Brad


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

We have found Velcro to work great and if we want to change the location we just strip it off and it doesn't leave a mark or holes. Also we don't worry about things swaying when we drive.

4Beeps


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

3M command strips.

We hung our cheap Walmart clock with the small 3M hook, and forgot to take it down so often that we now just leave it up.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I use the 3M Velcro strips. I never have to take things down when we travel either because they stay put and hold quite a bit of weight too.

I also use the 3M-hooks for dog leashes and key hooks.

Darlene


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I have used the monkey hooks to fasten up pictures in our sob. I use 2 hooks to prevent swing. When I remove them the hole left behind is very small. I really only plan on removing my personal family pics from the frame and letting the frame go with the trailer. So this should not be any problem. So far the hooks have done a super job.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for you valuable input.


----------

